# Bald Eagle



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A bald Eagle was standing in bean field 150 yds from my house yesterday.Only see a few a yr here,usually never that close.Pretty awesome sight.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Would have been a great time for a camera...Been awhile since I have seen an eagle. Seeing lots more hawks these days and a few owls lately. Pretty awesome sight that close. Pretty lucky there, Cy.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Last year I had been watching a adult with 2 younger eagles awesome birds no doubt, have had a full grown eagle around the HQ area this year it comes right into the yard or lot if we have been shooting jack rabbits, also see it in pasture where the prairie dogs are this fall. My border collie wont chase it off either she thinks it is way too big for her ! lol


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, They are regal birds. Saw a mature one in Wisconsin when I came thru close to you a few weeks ago. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A few years ago we were ice fishing at Lake Of The Woods on the Canadian border.As we were leaving the resorts had just thrown their fish cleanings out in a field.It was under 100' off the road and there was 50-75 of them eating on the fish cleanings.It was quite the sight and they didn't fly away as we sat there and watched them.









Another time that we didn't have a camera handy.


----------

